# Several Questions



## JMH712 (Oct 26, 2003)

Thanks to everyone who has answered my questions so far. I spent some time today with my trailer and have a few questions Im sure are basic but Im lost.
I have a Carrier remote for the thermostat, is 63 degrees the lowest it will go?
Does the fan run all the time on auto, not the furnace blower but the fan option on the remote, it seems to go from hi to low on its own.
How do I find out if I have a waterheater bypass on the waterheater? If not where do you put it?
There seems to be a larger than normal gap between the tub and the wall surround, should I chaulk this or just hope the lip on the tub is enough?
Thats enough for now I have to get back to work. Thanks


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I'm not sure what model/year trailer you have, but most are built close to the same.

The Carrier thermostat doesn't go any lower. Not sure why.

The fan on the A/C runs constant. You can set it on high or low. When cooling your trailer, the compressor cycles on and off to maintain the temp, but the fan still runs to cirrculate for optimum cooling.

The Outback already has a water heater bypass installed, and it's on the back of the water heater itself. It's just a valve on the back of the tank lines.

The tub surround should be just fine. The surround does pass in front of the tub lip to prevent water from getting in there. I have heard of some others with the same concern, and they may have caulked it. I haven't done anything, because it's a non-issue with me.


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

I caulked the gap on my outback shower and then read a post on another forum that you aren't supposed to caulk but he couldn't remember why


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

I caulked the gap on my shower as well and have had no problems with it. I read the other post that you were referring to and caulking the shower/tub was suppose to cause the shroud to warp or flex, mine never has in 2 years. I chalked the shower because the shroud and tub did not meet properly and leaked.


----------



## bump (Nov 22, 2006)

I posed this question regarding the tub surround to a guy who works on trailers, and he said there is a lip that comes up from the tub under the surround to allow for movement and that he has never seen any leakage, BUT has seen leakage around the faucet due to malfunction gaskets.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

I calked the gap in my shower because when I first got it water ran all over the floor from the bathroom. That was reason enough for me.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Wow, I guess a thread is never dead. This has to be one of the first threads from when this forum first opened!!!!

As for caulking it should not need it as the lip of the tub is far enough up under the surround that you would have a hard time getting water up and over the tub lip. The gap not only allows for movement but also air circulation to allow drying and prevent mold. To prevent water from getting on the floor a pleated door mod in place of the curtain is the thing to do.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Brought to life again by a member named "BUMP".


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I noticed this post, and I was like, GEEZ........talk about blasts from the past??








Darlene


----------



## kevman (Mar 5, 2005)

That is so funny. I was reading this thread and did not even notice it started back in 2003. Bump must have been doing a search for a particular topic. Old topics never die they just reappear with new Outback users.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

During our PDI, the guy pointed out the lack of caulking at the base of the tub surround and told us, "DO NOT caulk this area. The tub lip goes up several inches above (and behind) the tub surround panels. This design will adequately prevent water from getting to the wall board. Caulking will prevent water from entering that area, but it will also prevent moisture from getting out, (which is a bad thing - mildew, rot, etc.).

Just my $.02 - but seems like the same advice is being given by those with more experience than me!

Mike


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

When we did our PDI (now, a year ago), this was one of the things we actually did know about .... thanks to OB.com!


----------

